# Are Residency requirements the same for all countries?



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,

This might be a strange question, but are there any differences in requirements for Canadians vs US citizens? We have some Canadian friends exploring the requirements for residency. 

Also, what is the best visa for someone who wants to work remotely from Italy? 

Thank you in advance!

:juggle:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Residency is a non issue . You can't get a visa without having far more then the requirements for residency. It'll take some time and paperwork but the requirements shouldn't stop anybody


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as "working remotely from Italy" is concerned, it's still considered working in Italy (because you are doing the work while physically located in Italy). You would need a visa that allows you to work - either as an employee or as a freelancer. In any event either you or your employer would have to make the appropriate payments for social insurances and taxes on your pay.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

That "working remotely from Italy" visa is going to be quite difficult to obtain.

And, please, keep this in mind: the consulates do not like visa "shoppers". I know of at least one case where an applicant was denied a visa of one type and then came back several months later and applied for a student visa. The consulate refused the request flat-out, saying it was obvious that the applicant was not interested in taking courses but simply finding a way to enter Italy.

Choose carefully the visa for which you have the strongest qualifications and then do not offer up any unrelated details.


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I wanted to verify that people from Canada have to follow the same residency requirements as other countries, for example the US. In other words, we all need to;

Apply for residency visa at the italian consulate of the country we are citizens

Meet the requirements for those visa's and the requirements are the same for all nationalities

Once in italy, apply for the permission to stay. (PdiS)


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Mrtcpip said:


> Thanks for the responses. I wanted to verify that people from Canada have to follow the same residency requirements as other countries, for example the US. In other words, we all need to;
> 
> Apply for residency visa at the italian consulate of the country we are citizens
> 
> ...


Yep, pretty much identical. A good starting point for visa questions would be this Ministry of Foreign Affairs website: Il visto per l'Italia (click the big arrows at the bottom of each page to go to the next)


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.


----------

